# -Mai più...



## Tebina (7 Luglio 2013)

senza di te in ferie. Madonna _dellu carmine, nà tragggedia._ Mi manca l'aria proprio.E mi annoio a morte. E non riesco più ad arginare tutti. Ma come è possibile? Ho mal di testa. Non mi ero mai accorto che urlassero parlando così tanto. E tutti insieme. Ti sbraitano come degli indemoniati nelle orecchie e giurano di non farlo. Ma poi fosse uno. No. Almeno tre che contemporaneamente ti parlano di tre argomenti diversi alzando il tono naturalmente per farsi sentire. Minchia. tebe. Salvami. Ma come cazzo hai fatto tu ad arginarli? mNaturalmente in mezzo a tutto questo ci sono 800 bambini che si sfracellano sui muri, giù dalle scale, sangue dappertutto e ancora urli.-
Ero piegata dal ridere. Ormai gli ho proprio cambiato il dna.
Per anni mi ha accusata di essere maleducata con i suoi parenti, quando magari li cazziavo se balzavano in casa a qualsiasi ora senza avvertire o i bambini si mettevano le dita nel naso tentando di appiccare caccole ovunque e io intervenivo. Non con loro naturalmente, ma con i genitori. 
O dire educatamente che avrei risposto ad una persona alla volta e di abbassare il tono di voce, che non ero sorda.
Insomma. Educata ma glaciale e determinata. 
-Mattia amore mio grande. Sono sempre stati così. Sei tu che ti sei disabituato.-
-Meno male che ti ho incontrata. Mamma mia...un viaggio all'inferno. E sono ingrassato di almeno quattro chili.-
-Fantastico. Sei il mio botolino amoroso. Bingo bongo?-
-Chi?-
-Bingo Bongo...-
Un attimo di incertezza e poi. Scoppia a ridere- UAHUAHUAHUAHUAHUAH...BINGO BONGO! E' LUI SI! AHAHAHAHAHAHAH IL FIDAZATO DI MIA SORELLA!! AHAHAHAHAH-


Poco fa Mattia mi ha mandato un sms.
_Siamo a Bologna. Abbiamo battezzato ufficialmente Bingo Bongo. Ha avuto il benestare di tutta la famigghia. E ti abbiamo eletta castigatrice ufficiale. Siamo nelle tue mani per toglierci dai coglioni u' cretino.
_
gli ho risposto

_thi amo hassai_.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Non vedo l'ora di sapere i gossip da mia suocera.
Per la prima volta da quando la conosco l'ascolterò sul serio senza cazziarla a prescindere.

Poveretta.
Il pregiudicato.
Che non sa scrivere. E leggere.Che non ha voglia di lavorare. Che rotola invece di camminare e non ha manco 25 anni.
Che ha il crocifisso  al collo con le luci led. Che guida sgommando pensando di essere a Montecarlo (che non saprà manco dov'è) 
Che si crede figo.
mai un letto un libro.
Ma tutto questo è niente in confronto al fatto che se vanta.

Non vedo l'ora di incontrarlo, ammetto.


sarò buona giuro. Una possibilità gliela do. Alla fine avere contro tutta la famigghia non è bella cosa io l'ho provato ma bisogna usare la strategia non l'orgoglio.
O sei morto.



Paura


----------



## Alessandra (7 Luglio 2013)

quanto adoro leggerti 

ho ben presente gli ambienti chiusi di cui parli, delle grida e dei bambini indemoniati.

sono stata con un "napule'" di provincia per un po' di anni....
ma a lui non cambiai il dna....cerco' di cambiarlo a me (invano!)...

quello che racconti mi fa viaggiare indietro con il tempo.....li leggo con un sorriso...e nelle tue osservazioni da esterna all'ambiente, ricordo quello che pensavo io...con orrore...





BINGO BONGO e' spettacolare!!!!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tebina (7 Luglio 2013)

Aggiornamento.

Mia suocera è una donna davvero provata. Vi giuro mi ha fatto pena.
E visto che ha sempre coperto le malefatte tutte di questa figlia. Se anche lei dice che è impresentabile.
Abbiamo proprio toccato il fondo.
A pranzo mio suocero che diceva -Ma almeno fosse furbo. E' pure cretino duro.-
E mia suocera dietro che urlava in napoletano come un aquila impazzita -MACCHISTO E NA' SOLAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!! SAN GENNAROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO, IO CE LASCIO U' CORE!!!! SAN GENNAROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!-
e mio suocero -MARONNNAAAAA CONCETTINAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA NON GRIDAREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!-

 a quel punto rapide occhiate tra me e Mattia e lui -Eddai basta urlare, mica siamo a Napoli...-
E io -Ecco...-
Comunque, a parte queste diSgressioni di folklore.
Davvero la situazione è pesante. Per una madre deve essere un colpo durissimo.
Cioè. Vai a rovistare non tra i peggio, ma in mezzo a qualcosa che.
Non lo so, io non posso pensare di non avere uno scambio neurale con il mio compagno. Non deve sapere tutto ma deve essere...una minima evoluto ecco o almeno con la voglia di farlo.
Questo si vanta di non leggere. Sta tutto lì. Fra un anno sarà ancora allo stesso punto.
Povera suocera.
Si è sfogata da paura. Poi ha travalicato dicendo che lui l'ha "monopolizzata" con le sue arti magiche e che lei ha la sindrome della crocerossina quindi le ha fatto pena quindi si è innamorata per quello e...
Mi è partito l'embolo.
-Chi si assomiglia si piglia.- ho detto - evidentemente lei sente affinità con un uomo così. Io non lo userei nemmeno per il brodo. -
Lei -NOOOOOOOOO, TU PARLI ACCUSì PECHHE TIENI 300 ANNI, MA A VENTI?-
l'ho fissata - i miei standard erano altri anche a venti. Non sono mai e dico mai stata con personaggi come Bingo Bongo. Non perchè li schifi, ma perchè per innamorarmi devo avere il famoso scambio neurale.-


Nè tragedia biblica sta cosa.
L'atmosfera è luttuosa,ma in grande stile.
Mattia mi ha detto che la sera che l'hanno conosciuto le sorelle si sono incontrate tipo all una di notte e hanno fatto il grande Summit.

Madonna.
Pesante.
L'ultima volta che hanno fatto il summit notturno era stato per mettere al bando carmelo perchè aveva osato postare su fb una foto sua e la sua amica ucraina biondazza e bona.
La fidanzata, al paesello non aveva gradito per un cazzo.


:rotfl:


comunque. Aspetto altri gossip. Me li sta centellinando il bastardo.


----------



## Tebina (7 Luglio 2013)

Alessandra;bt8793 ha detto:
			
		

> quanto adoro leggerti
> 
> ho ben presente gli ambienti chiusi di cui parli, delle grida e dei bambini indemoniati.
> 
> ...


Il cambio del dna è quasi impossibile. Sei solo in mezzo ai napulè.
Che sono almeno 520.
Il cambio del dna di Mattia è avvenuto dopo il tradimento. Si è messo tanto in discussione e ha rivoltato il suo modo di essere.
Io ho fatto meno lavoro. Molto meno. 
Lui non ha rinunciato ad essere quello che è (ovvero napulè) ma adesso è diventata una complicità e un assonanza.
Non è più una differenza.
Ed è merito del tradimento. E poi suo.

Madonna se sono sdolcinataXD

Minchia.


bè ma mi è mancato da matti.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (8 Luglio 2013)

e pensare che io già regga poco la famiglia Romana della mamma di mia figlia mi fa capire quanta sopportazione mi manchi...:mrgreen:


----------



## Alessandra (8 Luglio 2013)

Ho capito il genere Bingo Bongo...
io alcuni del genere li avevo in classe mia alle medie (sono cresciuta in un quartiere periferico di Milano e a scuola avevo tipi che sembravano usciti dai peggiori quartieri di Napoli e di Palermo).

Mi innamoravo di questi teppisti che facevano i duri, che insultavano i professori ect....perche' avevo 12-13 anni e mi sembravano gia' grandi...quando invece i bravi ragazzini avevano ancora l'aspetto da infanti...loro si atteggivano da delinquentelli in miniatura...e mi facevano sentire "protetta", ...la fidanzatina del boss...quella che gli altri rispettavano perche' avevano paura di prendere botte per uno sguardo sbagliato....

ma ero piccola...
gia' all'ultimo anno delle medie avevo cambiato gusti e i pseudo-delinquenti non mi attiravano piu'.

Non so tua cognata....
forse crocerossina, o forse si sente qualcuno ad andare in giro con uno che fa lo spavaldo e che si atteggia da uomo temuto...

non ne ho idea 


....

insomma....Mattia dopo il tradimentoo e' diventato piu'...umano...piu' compatibile con te...mi fa piacere leggerlo, sapere che le cose possono evolvere in positivo 

Io si'....ero sola in mezzo ai Napule'...volevano cambiarmi loro...
Il mio ex e i suoi parenti si erano lasciati ingannare dal mio viso dolce e dai miei modi gentili...poi si sono accorti che dentro di  me c'era una Iron lady che non avrebbero mai piegato a:
- andare in chiesa...mai...
- a cucinare piatti elaborati dalle 7 della domenica mattina
- alle telefonate frequenti ai suoceri...
- alle cose frewuenti fatte con la famiglia di lui (e per famiglia di intente....tutta...fino ai cugini di secondo e terzo grado...)
- alle conversazioni fatte di pettegolezzi....dove di commenta anche il colore della gonna della vicina di casa...


----------



## Alessandra (8 Luglio 2013)

scusa...ho fatto qualche errore di digitazione....sara' il morbo del BIngo Bongo....


----------

